# CNC inlay



## bloodhound (Aug 26, 2018)

Howdy all. 
 I havent been on in a while. But i have project i have been wanting to do. And before i start. i was wondering if anyone here does it.  I want to try inlays with my cnc router. So, if anyone here does this. I have a few questions. TIA.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 27, 2018)

Several people have already done things like this and then moved up to laser CNC'd inlay pen barrels ...

check out LazerLinez!


----------



## mredburn (Aug 27, 2018)

Ask away, someone will have an answer. I have used my cnc mill to cut inlay pieces for my pens although probably not in the materials you will use. The end results are still the same.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 27, 2018)

One of the easiest ways to do inlays on CNC is to carve out the pattern and fill with colored epoxy or polymer clay. Helps tremendously if you have a rotary axis.  Would be a good start.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 27, 2018)

I have done a few. not too hard to do.


----------



## bloodhound (Aug 27, 2018)

ok so the first question i have is. I assume you mill the inlay while the blank is round. maybe just proud of size? not square.  I wish i have a 4th axis. but for now i will do it two sided.  I also assume you use a normal end mill. not a vbit. i know in doing other larger inlays. Vcarved inlays come out nicer less if any gaps.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 28, 2018)

What I have done is turn the blank a little oversize, then mount in machine. I run the pocket with a small, .031 diameter endmill. You have to watch out for how wide the inlay is so not to go too far off center, or you will have little depth on those edges. You can make some sort of indexer to rotate the blank evenly spaced for three or four 'sided' pockets.


----------



## bloodhound (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you Paul. I work in a machine  shop.  So i have made a 6 sided block that will hold a short mandrel. And i have a .022 endmill. I am going to start out simple with like a pool cue diamond or something.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 1, 2018)

small carbide mill cheap.
https://www.ebay.com/str/CARBIDE-PLUS?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 4, 2018)

bloodhound said:


> Thank you Paul. I work in a machine  shop.  So i have made a 6 sided block that will hold a short mandrel. And i have a .022 endmill. I am going to start out simple with like a pool cue diamond or something.



That was one of my first ones as well. I will try to find a pic. Working in a machine shop does have its advantages for a thing or two, I have been a machinist for over 40 years now. I did my inlay part in a cnc bridgeport mill. Looked like I was working on a toothpick


----------



## randyrls (Sep 4, 2018)

There is a program called Estlcam.  It allows you to set a design and specify whether you want the tool path to be inside the line, on the line, or outside the line.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 8, 2018)

Found a pic.


----------



## mark james (Oct 8, 2018)

Paul in OKC said:


> Found a pic.



Paul, is that a pen blank ?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 9, 2018)

mark james said:


> Paul in OKC said:
> 
> 
> > Found a pic.
> ...



Yep. It was for a an American double twist style pen.


----------

